# What's your rats' favourite treats?



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right section but I'm hoping...

Anyways, I was wondering what the different foods are that rats just go crazy for. One of my rats LOVES food and will snatch anything you give her and has accidentally bitten me a few times, haha. (She's not aggressive and is actually rather shy and has never bitten me outside of treats, she was just excited I'm sure.) My rats love apples and cheerios. Also, I own reptiles and my rats love to eat some occasional crickets and mealworms... Kind of strange but they go crazy for them so I guess they like them a lot. What are your rats' preferred treats?


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

My girls will attack me for yogies, cheerios, chicken bones, and cooked spaghetti. They can't get enough of them. Their favorite is cooked pasta though. One time I was feeding it to them and gave each a strand, and Ygritte smacked Judith in the face and took her piece. I have to separate them when feeding pasta. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I was trying different foods to mix with Nimbus' medicine and...well they go stupid for ice cream. I tried it once but now they will stalk anyone who pulls out the ice cream. They will listen to you for peas but will cling onto your leg for dear life until you give them your ice cream.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Blueberries, dog kibble, honey parakeet treats, and fake (vegetarian) chicken nuggets are some things my rats enjoy. Uncooked macaroni and millet is given as a treat occassionally, even some Cap'n crunch. Apples are sometimes a hit -- sometimes they hate them.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Mine go crazy for chicken and yogies.
Their normal treat is rice crispies.

I don't give them I wide variety of treats as their isn't much healthy at the residence I live in at the moment. I was eating pizza bites once though and Jorah ran up and stole one (I got it back though)

I gave Toast a tiny piece of chocolate that she went absolutely crazy for.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

My rats love yogurt. If I whip up a shake with yogurt and bananas they go nuts for it. They love little bits of fruit like strawberries and watermelon. They adore bananas! And cheese. And millet cereal. And they will fight over hazelnuts or pecans in the shell. 

I used to let my rats lick the cat food can - they would go nuts for it. But they both developed tumors very young, so I really limit their protein now. No more cat food!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

My rats' favorites are honey nut cheerios, ice, and blueberries. They like alot of food but those are their favorites.


----------



## Doysia (Jun 27, 2013)

EJW323 said:


> My girls will attack me for yogies, cheerios, chicken bones, and cooked spaghetti. They can't get enough of them. Their favorite is cooked pasta though. One time I was feeding it to them and gave each a strand, and Ygritte smacked Judith in the face and took her piece. I have to separate them when feeding pasta.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are chicken bones safe to give to rats? I know dogs aren't supposed to eat them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Mine love many diffrent kinds of store bought treats ever time they hear a bag rattling they are at the cage door XD


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I have some apple flavoured treats that are supposed to reduce cage odour which, luckily, they love! Although I think they might be getting a bit bored of them now  Athos certainly is at least

They all love toast, however! And watermelon. They look amazing all sharing a big bit of watermelon together!


----------



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

*Aw man, you guys are lucky. My little Ratta is very picky. There's no treat that she actually likes. I've tried chicken bones, cheerios, yoghurt and dog kibbles. I've considered buying Chex cereal but I'll have to go over in the states to get it, Just not worth the hassle. 

The only treat so far that she likes is Banana but she doesn't go crazy over it.*


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Doysia said:


> Are chicken bones safe to give to rats? I know dogs aren't supposed to eat them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry I didn't see this earlier! They are safe for rats, because they grind it up so fine. The problem with dogs is that they splinter up the bone and it can choke them. My rats just break open the bone and eat the marrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Anything cheesey or pasta. And watermelon. Tried to give them carrots last night and they looked at me like i had 3 heads! Only Marci likes apples, i found out.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine go absolutely crazy over bits of boiled egg and bran flakes.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

My rats have always gone nuts for oatmeal-- especially if I add a drop of organic honey. They also love nuts in their shell as chew toys/treats.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

One of mine likes peanut butter a lot. He saw the tip of my finger covered in it and he must have thought it was some sort of peanut butter ball I was offering him -- he opened wide and put my finger tip in his mouth. It was a bizarre sensation (for me) because he wouldn't bite down, but he tried to "get it" two or three times. Then I resorted to putting it on the tip of a butter knife. 

He also ate "textured vegetable protein" I got at the local grocery store's bulk food aisle. Hmm.. I ate it too.


----------



## taleia (Jul 25, 2013)

Zinnia goes mad for sunflower seeds - she'll do ANYTHING FOR THEM! Zhiva loves bits of fresh fruit - banana, sweet potato, etc.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I gave my boys cooked pasta last night after reading it on here. Two seemed to enjoy it at a normal rate. One nearly took my hand off to get it! Think we'll be doing that again! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

This. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Spaghetti by far. Tux in particular thinks the noodles are a worm if you wiggle it in front of him for a second - he grabs and bites it like it is prey! The others love them too, and will devour it in seconds when it is given to them.

I suspect the reaction may be the same if I had plain cooked noodles, but some of them lick off the sauce before eating the noodles themselves, so they appreciate the sauce alot too.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Yogurt and Gerber baby puffs. And nylabone puppy chews, they can't get enough of those lol


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

My girls go crazy for fruit muesli! They shove as much as they can get into their mouths, then they both run to opposite sides of the cage to eat it xD 
They also like cheerios, rice crispies, ice cream and cherry tomatoes.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

A hard boiled egg. They wrestle with it and roll all over the place.


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

Cream of coconut. If they smell it they freak out like all start pushing eachother and climbing all over the cage. They only get a very tiny bit of it and only get it if someone needs to be on baytril I mix it in. Oh and they love celery carrots blueberries my guys literally eat anything and love it


----------



## freyagirl101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Anything that's not they're normal food, basically. But cantaloupe is the big hit. They are addicted to cantaloupe. And apparently someone, not me, but someone, like my dad or brother, has been known to add a chocolate covered raisin to the diet. And my last rat went nuts for chicken. In her last part of her life, she probably lived for chicken.


----------



## ShameOnSnakeFood (Jul 25, 2013)

Mine like cherries except they leave all the peels haha! I also give them yogurt, raisins, greens, and my last rat liked chocolate , just be sure to give them the dark chocolate in reasonable amounts. I've never tried cereal for my rats or pasta. I think I'll try it tough.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

ShameOnSnakeFood said:


> Mine like cherries except they leave all the peels haha! I also give them yogurt, raisins, greens, and my last rat liked chocolate , just be sure to give them the dark chocolate in reasonable amounts. I've never tried cereal for my rats or pasta. I think I'll try it tough.


Mine also like cherries. It turns their paws and mouth red and looks quite silly


----------

